# Virtualbox Soundausgabe in "Zeitlupe"

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider funktioniert die Soundausgabe unter Virtualbox nicht richtig. Host Gentoo Gast Win8. Wollte die Sprachausgabe mal testen. Der Ton ist nur mit sehr viel gutem Willen als Sprache zu erkennen.

Bei mir läuft ansonsten Pulseaudio. Aber auch eine Umstellung auf Alsa (in Virtualbox) bringt nichts.

Das log ist voll von:

```
pulseaudio[14090]: [alsa-sink] module-equalizer-sink.c: Resetting filter
```

Wo setzte ich da an?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welche Version von  Virtualbox nutzt du denn? Hast du Testing oder Stable? Win8 wird nur von aktuellen Versionen unterstützt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Welche Version von  Virtualbox nutzt du denn? Hast du Testing oder Stable? Win8 wird nur von aktuellen Versionen unterstützt.

 

Hallo,

ist unter allen virtualisierten Betriebssystemversionen das Gleiche.

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.20-r1  USE="additions alsa doc extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio python qt4 sdk vboxwebsrv vnc -headless"
```

Edit:

Ich versuche jetzt mal ohne alsa bzw. puseaudio...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Lass das mal lieber, dass ist schon alles ok. Ich hab auch Win8 angetestet, aber immer nach spätestens 5 Minuten das Kotzen bekommen, weiter bin ich nicht gekommen. Also dein Virtualbox und die Flags sind ok, daran liegt es nicht. Bis zm Sound bin ich nie gekommen und ich hab alle Win8 Versionen in die Tonne getreten wegen würg.

Hast du die guest additions installiert? Das sollte man optimal im abgesicherten Modus machen, aber den gibt es so bei Win8 nicht mehr.

----------

